# First playdate with his best friend Cassie the black lab.



## Samson#1 (Mar 11, 2020)

I tagged the wrong photo. Don't know how to upload vids yet


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Samson#1 said:


> I tagged the wrong photo. Don't know how to upload vids yet



Copy the URL of the video and paste it-(insert it) into your post.

Post #3 & #151 in this thread has instructions-









Golden Retriever Dog Forums







www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Well nice photo anyway! He looks like he's his dad's boy.


----------



## Samson#1 (Mar 11, 2020)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> Well nice photo anyway! He looks like he's his dad's boy.


He is that. He's just been out for walky and potty so he is lying here with his head on my lap and dreaming away. Wish I could see what he is seeing in his little dreams. ?????


----------

